# Floppy Disk Fail



## SirLancelot (Jan 5, 2009)

Every time my computer starts I get the Floppy Disk Fail error and have to press F1 to continue. I do not have a Floppy Disk drive so I am trying to remove it from the BIOs bootup list. 

I have Phoenix - AwardBios CMOS Setup Utilitiy

I tried to disable the Onboard FDC Controller and also Disabled on Floppy disks fromt he Boot Devices.

All that I managed to change was that now instead of Floppy Disks Fail (40) I now get Floppy Disk Fail (80).

All I want is my computer to start without me having to press F1 to continue every time!


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to TSF.
Were you able to disable the floppy in the BIOS?
What motherboard do you have?
Paul


----------



## SirLancelot (Jan 5, 2009)

No, not yet.

my motherboard is: EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard


Nothing with Floppy Disk Drives is in my Basic BIOS menu. In Advanced BIOS there are several options. The First Boot Device is set to my Hard Drive. The Second Boot Device is set to CD ROM. The Third Boot Device is Disabled and so is the "Boot Other Device". However, in Removable Device Priority, when I open it there is only one item. It is Floppy Disks and there is no option to edit or delete it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

go to where you define the hard disks, at bottom you have to change floppy from 1.44MB 3.5" to none


----------



## SirLancelot (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome! That did it. Thank you guys very much!


----------

